
Deploying New Image Formats on the Web - igrigorik
http://www.igvita.com/2012/12/18/deploying-new-image-formats-on-the-web/
======
greggman
As a server engineer this sounds like the correct solution. As someone who
runs some blogs, not so much.

If I want to put various formats of images on my blogger.com site (or other
similar service) today, assuming some syntax was added to HTML to allow it, I
can do that immediately. I don't have to wait N years for the people who run
blogger.com to update their software.

This is a problem often run into between sys admins who run their own servers
and the rest of use who don't. They forgot that the majority of users don't
run their own servers.

~~~
igrigorik
You can put as many img tags as you want, with any format that you like,
today. If your visitors support the formats you're emdedding, then you're good
to go. Strategy #2: javascript detection, ala modernizr webp tests.

Most users who don't run their own servers also don't know a thing about image
formats - so the point may be moot. :-)

In fact, this is why this problem should be automated. Most blogs are serving
uncompressed images, which are resized on the client - worst of all cases.

~~~
greggman
> You can put as many img tags as you want, with any format that you like,
> today. If your visitors support the formats you're emdedding you're good to
> go

Hmmm, If I put multiple image tags with various formats that may or may not
work on different browsers I'll get lots of broken image boxes on my page. Not
quite "good to go" I think. No?

> Most users who don't run their own servers also don't know a thing about
> image formats

Really? I suspect that very few web designers know how to run a server but all
of them know the differences between .png, .gif, .jpg and now whatever is
needed for HD-DPI

------
thwarted
The img lowsrc attribute was deprecated a long time ago. If content
negotiation isn't going to be used, then a system like that, with separate
attributes for the different URLs, makes more sense than overloading the
contents of the current src attribute with a custom, differently parsed format
(explode on commas or whathaveyou).

~~~
politician
The comma delimited list of file extensions was an illustration of a bad
solution. The actual proposal was to use proper content negotiation and the
Vary header for intermediate caches.

